
How Women Fall into America white power movement - onemoresoop
https://www-m.cnn.com/2019/10/30/us/white-supremacist-woman-reeve/index.html
======
tal8d
Nothing has ever not happened more than this.

Since almost none of it can be corroborated, and CNN's investigative
journalism does little to inspire confidence, we can only check for internal
consistency. There is none. It appears that every stereotype is leveraged,
activating that comforting confirmation bias in CNN's readership, while also
promoting one that is new to me: 70% of the time the women financially support
their shiftless man. She claims the number of women went from 50 to 1000, so
how many members are there? Lets be generous and use the SPLC estimate from
2018: 1000 members. Hmmm, well lets pretend they said 2000 - even m/f split...
this is the boogeyman - 2k racists?

The laughable mistake in perspective leads to my favorite part of her
narrative though: the alt-right's ironic vineyard rental! What expectation is
being violated here, who has that expectation? "'Oh these big scary Nazis
retreated to a vineyard.' I thought it would be profoundly ironic." Antifa's
expectation would only be violated if they thought the alt-right was poor and
underprivileged. They do not think that, and I'd be surprised if the alt-right
felt that way about themselves either. I can think of one group of people who
feel that way though: a writer for CNN.

The only way this story makes any sense is if you assume the perspective of a
CNN writer who is so out of touch with reality that their caricature of the
alt-right is unrecognizable to anybody who is not a CNN writer. This same
warped perspective is what leads to hilarious works of fiction involving
roving masked racists who, before slipping back into the shadows, declare
Chicago to be "Maga country".

